# After months out..WIP



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

After a good few months (maybe more..) out of drawing, due to getting a job as a product designer..I have decided to pick up a pencil and try my luck in drawing again. So here's what I have so far..

Bearing in mind the lips/mouth is no where near finished, well this whole piece is nowhere near finished, just an hour in.

Critique always appreciated.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi sarah it's looking fab nice skills


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Sarah Looks awesome!! I couldn't pull that off in an hour! :wink:


----------

